# In line Muzzleloading Shotguns



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Anybody shoot one? I want one for duck hunting, I think it would be a ball to shoot a smoke pole at birds. I am having a hard time finding any for sale, please help.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Ask and ye shall receive. :mrgreen: 
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=14709513&cat=375&lpid=&search=

http://www.knightrifles.com/tk2000/


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks BirdDogger


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Most single shot BP shotguns are for turkey hunting and are choked kind of tight for the needed steel shot used for waterfowl. Try to find a gun with choke tubes. Also, Cabelas (Pedersoli) has a great double barrel that would be great for waterfowl. It comes with choke tubes plus you can buy ones needed for steel shot.


----------

